# HP PSC 1110 unter Windows 7



## Bubu (18. Juni 2009)

Wo bekomme ich einen Treiber für meinen HP PSC 1110 (2004) für Windows 7 (64) her ?   Bei HP jedenfalls nicht (auch nicht für Vista 64).
Unter Vista 64 hat der Drucker jedenfalls noch funktioniert. Die Windows 7 Treiber fangen erst beim PSC 1500 an und sind nicht kompatibel.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Danke

Bubu


----------



## Pfanny66 (20. Juni 2009)

hier ne Lösung für HP PSC 1315(gibs auch keine treiber für windows 7)

1. Drucker einschalten und anschliessen an rechner
2. windows 7 installiert einen druckertreiber, womit der PSC schon mal drucken kann
3. dann windows update durchführen (von Microsoft gibs ein Update für HP PSC Geräte für windows 7)
4. danach funktionieren alle geräte(drucker-scanner) korrekt bei mir

grüße von Pfanny66


----------



## Pfanny66 (20. Juni 2009)

Habe eine Lösung für HP Software gefunden um Sie unter Windows 7 zu installieren!!!!!

HP Software(für Windows Vista) downloaden und auf deine Windows 7 HD in einen File entpacken !
Setup ---rechte Maus unter Properties Compatibilymode = Windows Vista
und Run this program as Administrator ok !
autorun.ini file öffnen (mit NotePad)
find --- oslist =500,501,501_64,600,600_64 erweitere mit ,601,601_64 und file save !! (601 ist die Kennung von windows 7 32bit, 601_64 für 64bit)

- Rechner neu starten und als Administrator anmelden

Double click Setup und dein Installations-program läuft nun auch
unter Windows 7 !!!!!!

Habe nun die HP Software erfolgreich installiert und alles läut wie bei
meinem Vista !!!

Ps. es kann nun auch mit diesem geänderten Installationsprogram eine neue CD/DVD für spätere Zwecke erstellt werden.

Grüße von Pfanny66


----------



## Bubu (21. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Tipps!
Geht aber noch einfacher. PSC einschalten, im Geräte-Manager aufrufen, Treiber aktualisieren und 
dann unter der Windows-Einstellung "nur Online Treiber suchen" den Treiber automatisch downloaden und Installieren lassen. Eigentlich logisch!
Die Treiber kann man sich dann zur Sicherheit kopieren (4 Dateien) aus folgenden Verzeichnissen. 

C:Windows\System32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbscan.sys
C:\Windows\System32\hpotscl1.dll
C:\Windows\System 32\hpowiav1.dll

Gruß     Bubu


----------



## 4blue (22. August 2009)

Pfanny66 schrieb:


> Habe eine Lösung für HP Software gefunden um Sie unter Windows 7 zu installieren!!!!!
> 
> HP Software(für Windows Vista) downloaden und auf deine Windows 7 HD in einen File entpacken !
> Setup ---rechte Maus unter Properties Compatibilymode = Windows Vista
> ...



Danke!! Hat 1A für meinen Officejet 6500 Wireless unter Windows7 funktioniert


----------

